# Going to work on making cushions today



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've been using the cushion off the couch I took apart for some time know, and today I took that cushion apart and I'll work on making the one that belongs there. 

I'm using the foam from the couch for two cushions, and one from a chair and some I bought for the third cushion. Bought the fabric last spring, so I should have all the supplies I need to get this done. Just needed the motivation.

This is the fabric - took this right after I bought it.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Sounds like a productive way to start your New Year. I was thinking about finally making myself a new cushion for my chair while I was in bed last night. Having company today so for me it will have to wait. Your choice of fabric is very pretty. Have fun.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing it all finished up. You will be happy and relieved, I'm sure!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Progress so far - I have the cushions cut to size. I think the sewing part will be easy after this. 

The blank slate - 










Took a while to get the hang of cutting the foam. I bought some foam jigsaw blades and clamped them into a visegrips. Was not going to attempt this under power. Blade is not long enough to go all the way through the 6" cushion and that caused some tearing Should still be fine as those are the side edges. 

I had enough foam to make two full cushions. the top one is the third cut I made, so it's a bit better - and no, I'd never attempt to do this for pay LOL!!










My helper decided she wanted back in - at least she was out of the way for a while. 










She got locked in the closet (again) this morning when I was pulling out the foam.









Had to piece the third cushion - part is from the couch, part is from the recliner and part(green) is new. 










I love using stuff I don't have to buy. I saved the fabric from the couch to use on the dining room chairs. Couch was not that old, but was worth more as foam/fabric than I could have sold it for. 










Now I'm ready to start the fun part - making the covers.

Well, actually I need to go clean up my sewing room first. Still have some stuff on the floor from remodeling the dining room.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

FYI for future foam cutting try an electric bread knife.

Cant wait to see the finished project!

Mrs Whodunit


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I love the fabric, and I REALLY love your window seat! I bet it will look great when you get it done. And a great idea to reuse your couch cushions. Foam is SO expensive!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Didn't get any sewing done. 

It's been years since I've sewn, and we had the sewing room set up with a different table, and it turned out to be too tall so we had to cut the legs down (metal so easy to do) and then DH finally decided to get around to cleaning my machine - after he went out and finish sanded the extension table he made for me several weeks ago that he never got back to (now I need to seal it).

I've been asking him for some time to give the machine a cleaning before I start using it again. Normally I'd to that myself but he's off work for the winter so he's got plenty of time. Anyway, he got a bit carried away and I'm not sure when he'll have it back together. He's good with stuff like this so I have no doubt he'll get it done at some point. The part that has me concerned is the shuttle gear sitting near the q-tips. He said he forgot to mark how it went before he took it out. Good thing I found an online service manual - but it about says to put it together and move it a tooth at a time until you get it lined up right with the needle.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Macybaby, I have made cushions for pay before. Worked in and interior design work room. We used an electric knife to cut the foam. Slices through it like butter.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Ruby - and I even have an electric knife. It came in a box of other kitchen utensiles I got at an auction. Didn't own it at the time I bought the blades for the foam. 

DH got my machine back together and it appears to be working fine. He said it was kind of fun, so maybe he'll be willing to clean up the treadle machine for me.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Wish I could get my DH interested in working on mine. I have 3 dead ones.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

I don't think I'd allow my husband to work on mine. Not because I don't think he could do it, and do it well. I just don't think he'd finish it without me bugging him. He tends to get sidetracked and moves on to other projects before finishing the first one.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Macybaby, I'm just curious to know of you ever finished your cushions. I also requested, in a previous thread, some information about covering cushions. Now that the holidays are past, I'm back to thinking about those cushions again. 
Ruby, do you know a good online source for the foam? I definitely want high density foam. I'm searching online and it seems to all be rather spendy. It would still be more cost effective than purchasing a new sofa.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I don't know of any place on line for foam. We bought ours from a place in Tyler Tx. but it was a physical address. That has been about 12 or so years ago. It was pricy even back then. 

I can give you some tips on making the cushions once you get the foam if you want. Just PM me.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Ruby said:


> I can give you some tips on making the cushions once you get the foam if you want. Just PM me.


Thank you! I appreciate that and you might be hearing from me.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

No, I've got a full time job and don't have much time other than the weekend, and last weekend I needed to butcher rabbits - then decided to start tanning hides . . . you know how it goes!

I decided to prewash the fabric so I could take them off and wash them in the future. It's clean and folded and ready to start cutting. It's been years since I did anything like this, so I expect I'll be making mistakes re-learning a lot.

Way back when I worked for JC Penneys in their Drapery factory, I could get drapery fabric really cheap, so used some heavy stuff to recover a recliner and couch. That place made all types of window coverings, so we'd have fabric - laces, sheers, lightweight to very heavy brocades. Lot so waste yardage for sale.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Macybaby, whenever you do get to working on them, please share any tips that I might learn from. Thanks.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here are some cushions I did. These are slip covers but the cushions for slip covers are done without the original cover on them.

These I didn't cut the foam for just used the original cushion.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Good work, Ruby. You do have experience with this. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruby those look great! I love your fabric.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thinks Tinker, those were for a customer, she picked the fabric, but I liked it also.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Your work is gorgeous. How many years of practice did it take till you could make such lovely slipcovers?


----------



## Sujae (May 14, 2008)

Very nice Ruby!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

How's it going Cathy? Any progress on the cushions? Did your quilt frame come in?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I should be but I'm not. Today is a bad hormone day (I wish everything would just shut off!) and I'm ready to toss everything out in the snow. 

The quilt frame got delayed. I contacted them Friday and found out it should ship out Monday. Guy who sold it to me was not happy that Grace didn't contact him or me about the delay. 

I should get off my behind and force myself to do something. I'd probably end up in a better mood if I did. Besides, I've had to sit on the hard low bench for a few weeks. Steve says I can sit on the side with the chairs. I told him I'll be more motivated if I make myself sit where the cushions are suppose to be LOL!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok - I got motivated and got some work done.

I had prewashed the fabric, then looked it over for flaws and rolled it up. Oliver was making sure it wasn't going anywhere on me.










I'm making basic cushions - no piping or anything. I'm sort of remembering how to sew - and I do remember that I don't like zippers!

Got one sewed and I was trying it on for size - so is Oliver. 










Got the zipper put together - did enough for all three cushions at one time. Now I need to figure out how wide I want it and I need to cut the cushion fabric back a bit. I may just put it on inside out and pin it all up. Maybe I'll get one done tonight.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

Wow, they are going to be pretty when you get done. Oliver appears to agree with your fabric choice, and work so far.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've been accused of decorating my house to match my cats . . . 

I got one cushion done, and the rest should go easier. 










This is a big step - I have not sewn anything in ages!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Good job!! They're going to look great. Thanks for sharing your picture.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That cushion looks good, looks professional.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That looks great, now just keep going!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Yay! Progress! Looks nice too!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Got the other two base cushions done this evening. They do go quite fast once I got back into the swing of things. I'm glad to report that I still do know how to sew!

I figured out that I had never cut the last cushion to size. Had to glue some pieces together so I made it a bit long - then forgot I needed to cut it. At least I figured that out before I sewed the last cover. So I got to try out Ruby's trick of using my electric knife. I got this at an auction this summer in a box of other kitchen stuff I was after. 

Worked pretty nice










And all three base cushions done. Now the cats will have a nice place to sit again.










I'll work on the three upper cushions another day. I have to be up around 4:15 to get ready for work, so it's bed time for me.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Turned out nice!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

YEA!!

They are done! Finished the cushions this morning, then decided I had enough material left to cover the stools too. 

Then I really got distracted by finding an old singer on Craigslist I was interested in, so took a 5 hour break and went to look - and do a bit of shopping in Sioux Falls on the way home. 

Didn't get back to it until after supper - but here they are.

Getting ready to put the stool cushions together - with the usual help.










And all done!










At this point, there isn't much left to do in the kitchen and it will finally be all done. The kitchen use to be the living room. The only thing we kept from the old kitchen was the fridge. A compete DIY project. Sewing the cushions was much funner than building the window seat they went on.

Now - on to the mystery quilt.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Macybaby, you did a fantastic job with those cushions. Now, I'm telling myself, "I can do this too". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job. Bet you are relieved to finally have it all done.

So, did you buy the Singer?


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

They look great!!!!


----------

